# Search and Rescue Lights......Help



## Light_Headed (Mar 25, 2004)

Anyone have information on these three S&R lights ? "Bright Star Responder 4c" "Pelican Big Ed" "Streamlight Survivor"

pics,throw,lux reading,run-time plot.....etc or any other comments on these lights are welcome. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello Light Headed,

Welcome to CPF.

Here is a link to the Survivor
http://www.streamlight.com/survivor_info.htm

Here is some information on the Bright Star Responder
http://www.brightguy.com/responder-flashlight.html

Here is the Pelican information. You need to click on medium lights to find the Big Ed.
http://www.pelican.com/lights1.html

Tom


----------



## FC. (Mar 25, 2004)

None are SAR lights. All are firefighter lights. What are your needs?


----------



## Light_Headed (Mar 25, 2004)

I do alot of trail hiking and already use a streamlight propolymer 3c led, so basically I need something with throw that can cut throught the night and allow me to see into the distance of long trails. I am interested in these firefighter lights because I can clip it onto the outside of my pack without wasting any space, it's also a plus if they use C cells cause I can interchange it with my propolymer and not have to carry extra batteries.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 25, 2004)

What about a ProPoly Xenon light in a different color? Same clip and manner of operation.

I have an M10 Pelican (4C) that has a tight a$$ beam (cleaned up with Writeright) but no clip or way to attach a lanyard.

I also have an SL 3CXP LED/Xenon (3C) that throws a tight beam. Again no clip or lanyard ability.

Pelican SuperPelilite 3C might do you some good. I have a 3C lamp module in my Stealthlite and it also tosses a tight beam.

Personally, I DON'T favor tight beams. Writeright helps in most cases. I prefer a Surefire type of beam, a "Wall of Light" if you will. Spill light is awfully handy a lot of the time too!


----------



## Jerimoth (Mar 25, 2004)

For hiking normally you wouldn't want something to clip on to your pack because it bounces around and catches on to branches, etc., I would consider a headlight like the Black Diamond Gemini or Princeton Tec Yukon, which is pretty bright. If you want a handheld I agree that the Surefire type light is best- small, lightweight, and li-ion batts work in the cold. Also if you are needing to use C cells Elektrolumens has some good lights like the FT-3C that have good throw and are perfect for hiking camping, and SAR because they have very decent run times as well as lots of lumens.


----------



## paulr (Mar 25, 2004)

If you want a long-throw light with C cells, try a UKE SL6.

http://www.brightguy.com/detail.html?sku=UND18017


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Mar 25, 2004)

about how much throw do you think you need?
estimated in feet maybe..


----------



## fireguy2 (Mar 26, 2004)

Try these links for the Responder 4C- 
www.flashlight.com 
www.brightguy.com


----------



## FC. (Mar 27, 2004)

I strongly recommend Pelican BidEd.


----------



## Light_Headed (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the feed back everyone !!! I am thinking of getting the pelican BigEd, Elektrolumens Hyper Blaster or a UK SL6 (which I think can fit into my cargo pants pocket) but how are the throw in these lights, which one throws the furthest /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Light_Headed (Mar 28, 2004)

Oops......just found out the Elektrolumens Hyper Blaster doesn't use C cells /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif , what about the Elektrolumens FT-3C... how well does that throw ???


----------



## cy (Mar 28, 2004)

If you need max throw and use C cells, then electrolumens FT-3C for $60 would have to be one of the best. lots of spill, 8-10 hours claimed runtime.


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Mar 28, 2004)

the FT3C is the best throwing LED light i've seen, aside from mods..

however it doesn't really compare with the SL6 and probly not the Big Ed.


----------



## FC. (Mar 28, 2004)

Big ED has the "tightest beam".

If you can wait a year or so for a next generation SL Survivor. Li-Ion, over 100lumens, 3.5hr runtime, super-tight beam, etc, etc...


----------



## fireguy2 (Mar 31, 2004)

Our FD uses Responder. We did have Big ED and were very disappointed in the output and durability. Don't even think about dropping the Big ED, I did and that was the end of the light. Responder takes an amazing amount of punishment and still performs.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 31, 2004)

One of the smallest and brightest 4C lights; little brother to SL6

UK SUNLIGHT SL4

Brightnorm


----------



## BuddTX (Mar 31, 2004)

Do a search on this:

all forums
+search +rescue
newer than 4 years
all main posts

I get six threads on the subject


----------



## jayflash (Mar 31, 2004)

Anybody have exerience with the SL-Syclone which seems somewhat similar to Big Ed?


----------



## SaratogaWay (Apr 1, 2004)

Jayflash,

Syclone is a very poor performer. If you want to stick with C cell batteries, you definately can't go wrong with the superior distance carrying capability of the Pelican Sabre or M8 Recoil LED. It kicks a$$ over any 10W Xenon light.


----------



## SaratogaWay (Apr 1, 2004)

Fireguy2,
Sorry to hear of your experience with the Big Ed. I've dropped mine from 3 stories high and yes the batteries did eject and the C cell did need to be replaced, but I got Pelican to send me a new battery tray (gratis) and plugged in new batteries and the light continues to this day to run flawlessly. That was 2.5 years ago. Big Ed rules!


----------



## FC. (Apr 2, 2004)

Indeed, Big Ed is a great light. It is standard issue personal light in the City of LA, and LA County USAR and FD. 

I have field tested Big Ed, Big D, SL New Survivor, and find Big D a winner. MHO.


----------



## ResQTech (Apr 2, 2004)

What about the Koehler?


----------



## FC. (Apr 4, 2004)

I heard Koehler's bulbs are junk - last only few drops. Donn now


----------



## haley1 (May 3, 2004)

Sorry, ditch the c's, swithch to AA's. PT Youkon HL headlamp and Surge. Headlamp is great for walking trail, climbing, ect., Surge for what's that. It works great, and waterproof. For the most part.


----------



## Kitchener (May 4, 2004)

Wow, always amazes me how easily I over-look some great sounding lights until I spot it in an interesting thread. Those UK SL6s (and 4s) look like great lights (especially for the price!). I've had my eye on the Surge for a while now (too bad it doesn't take lithium cells). 

As a nightstand light that could potentially have a tactical suitability with intruders, would any of these be effective?

Similarly, if I wanted a VERY bright sub-$50 light that takes lithiums (123s or AA) for the above application, what would everyone recommend? I thought this a related question to the thread so I didn't start a new one.


----------



## Size15's (May 4, 2004)

I have the SL6 and Surge. As "nightstand" lights they lack the fast activation I expect would need to be required for such an application. A TailCap pressure switch is the best solution here. I have an M6 or 12PM with 3" TurboHead within reach as my "nightstand" light. The switching on the Surge and SL6 is not great to find in a hurry. Also, the Surge does not give secure grip in my experience.

The TigerLight does not have a TailCap switch but at least the switch is down the right end of the body which helps me locate it.

The Surge and SL6 do not have the output of the TigerLight or TurboHead SureFire. They have longer runtimes though.

Al


----------



## Kitchener (May 9, 2004)

*UK SL4 vs Surge?*

[ QUOTE ]
*brightnorm said:*
One of the smallest and brightest 4C lights; little brother to SL6

UK SUNLIGHT SL4


[/ QUOTE ]

How is the SL4's beam compared with Surge's?


----------



## Kitchener (May 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15s said:*
I have the SL6 and Surge. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How do they compare, btw? Which one is brighter, which do you prefer, etc.?


----------

